# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  How to replace a wall spout in the kitchen

## deliriousmagica

Hi All, my kitchen used a very old style wall spout just like this , and I want to replace to a bit good look one. 
I searched around but failed to find any similar product and replacement on the youtube. 
Could anyone advice me how to replace by which tools? Thank you.

----------


## commodorenut

Removing it is the same process as taking out a traditional bath spout & taps - but the breech is in the wall behind it, and this will require you to strip the wall back & get a plumber in to install a couple of stop-cocks in the cupboard below.   Big job, and best suited to when you renovate the kitchen. 
If you just want to change the actual spout, look at youtube videos on shower heads and bath spouts, as they install the same way.

----------


## deliriousmagica

> Big job, and best suited to when you renovate the kitchen.

  OMG! The guy at bunnings told me I can just turn it at anti-clock direction by hand and then it will be easily replaced.
I tried very hard by hand but it never be moved.
So I started this thread. It looks like I am quite stupid and I never have any plan to do either big job or renovate the kitchen. 
Thank you so much, @commodorenut* 
～～～～～～～～～～～～～* And, yes. I just want to change spout, replace the old one with the new one, do I need to break the wall ?

----------


## OBBob

Many spouts would just unscrew... but you gotta be careful with any Bunnings advice.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Hi All, my kitchen used a very old style wall spout just like this , and I want to replace to a bit good look one. 
> I searched around but failed to find any similar product and replacement on the youtube. 
> Could anyone advice me how to replace by which tools? Thank you.

  To find appropriate fittings look up "Wall sink set". ( e. g. NEW Splash Designer Wall Sink SET | eBay)
OR, it may be that you just want to replace the "spout" with something like Swivel Spout Wall Sink Laundry Kitchen TAP Spout Taps Chrome Finish | eBay 
It "should" be possible to remove the spout by twisting by hand, (but the threads may now have seized - so some leverage may be necessary.)  
If you wish to replace the taps also, it MAY be that you will just need to unscrew the existing fittings and screw in the tap-bodies of  replacement fittings. 
Turn off the water, remove the tap handles - after removing the "screws" which hold them on - using a small spanner.  
The taps/faucets have "covers" which "should" be removable by twisting by hand.  
After this, remove the tap "bodies" - using the appropriate sized spanner from a "Tap Spanner Set" from a DIY store. 
Install the replacements - assuming that they ARE directly replaceable.  
Make sure that the taps are in the full "open" position before you try to screw in the tap-bodies. THEN attach the covers and handles, screw down the taps "closed" before turning on the water.

----------


## cyclic

Come on people, the op has given a link to the spouts, one being removed, and the one to replace it, and that is ALL they wish to replace, so why cloud their thinking talking about replacing breeches and taps and rebuilding kitchens. 
OP, simple process, use a bit more strength with the hands in an anti clockwise manner and the spout should come loose.
Run approximately 6 flat runs of white thread seal tape in a clockwise manner onto the thread then fit new spout.
If the new spout is loose then remove it and use extra thread seal tape, or hemp if necessary. 
If you cannot remove the spout no matter how hard you try then maybe time to call a plumber.

----------


## commodorenut

Sorry, but until you said links, I didn't know there were hidden links in his post, as they don't come up in a different colour or in any way visible, and I didn't know they were there until I used the PC (and Firefox) now, and only when you hover the mouse over the actual word does it show up as an underline to give you a clue that it's a link. 
Because those links weren't visible, I thought the "wall spout just like this" with the link hidden as the word "this" was referring to the picture, and the end of that sentence "I want to replace to a bit good look one"  as the OP possibly having English as a secondary language, and making the point that he wanted something better looking (like a flick mixer or the like). 
That's the problem with many people using different browsers & different devices - it doesn't always look the same, and the hidden links don't show up on some of my devices, yet they do on others. 
But you will note that I covered the possibility that he only wanted to change the spout (although unclear in the original question) with my comment of 
"If you just want to change the actual spout, look at youtube videos on  shower heads and bath spouts, as they install the same way."

----------


## phild01

> That's the problem with many people using different browsers & different devices - it doesn't always look the same, and the hidden links don't show up on some of my devices, yet they do on others.

  I have the same issue of not seeing links either.  I believe the the woody theme reveals them.

----------


## cyclic

> Sorry, but until you said links, I didn't know there were hidden links in his post, as they don't come up in a different colour or in any way visible, and I didn't know they were there until I used the PC (and Firefox) now, and only when you hover the mouse over the actual word does it show up as an underline to give you a clue that it's a link. 
> Because those links weren't visible, I thought the "wall spout just like this" with the link hidden as the word "this" was referring to the picture, and the end of that sentence "I want to replace to a bit good look one"  as the OP possibly having English as a secondary language, and making the point that he wanted something better looking (like a flick mixer or the like). 
> That's the problem with many people using different browsers & different devices - it doesn't always look the same, and the hidden links don't show up on some of my devices, yet they do on others. 
> But you will note that I covered the possibility that he only wanted to change the spout (although unclear in the original question) with my comment of 
> "If you just want to change the actual spout, look at youtube videos on  shower heads and bath spouts, as they install the same way."

  No harm done other than to scare the beejeesus out of the op.  :Biggrin: 
I have been using firefox since it was recommended by a site moderator due to problems I was having with other browsers, and I only ever use the pc when on here.

----------

